# Crear un robot para localizar objetos sin luz



## tipex (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola amigos,

voy a hacer un proyecto para finalizar los estudios, y he pensado en la robótica, concretamente en crear un robot que te encuentre un objeto que tú le digas en la oscuridad.

Como base, utilizaré  este robot , un Boebot como este:
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/pro...d=272&osCsid=fa65151d33a1a580adbdce20707cf056

Entonces, para controlar el robot, a través del PC, había pensado utilizar algún programa tipo Nitrous Voice Flux, que se encarga de controlar cosas del PC a través de tu voz, y readaptarlo para el robot. 

Lo que no sé hacer es lo de localizar los objectos. Por ejemplo, que haya un triangulo y una esfera, y , al decirle yo al robot que vaya a por la esfera (que será una orden , por ejemplo, número 1 para el triángulo y nñumero 2 para la esfera) . El robot, como será muy complicado hacer que reconozca objetos, pues no sé, imagino que a través de diodos o algo así. Me explico, si dos diodos detectan que un objecto tiene menos de X centímetros, que sea la esfera, y si tiene más de X centímetros, que sea el triángulo. 

Después, si esto me sale, me gustaría controlarlo remotamente, pero no sé como. He visto algunosesquemas en este foro, pero los de RF parecen muy inestables y los de IR apenas alcanzan un par de metros.

 Y por último, tenía pensado acoplarle una cámara de esas con visión nocturna, para que sin lluz, pueda ver, por donde va el robot a coger el objeto (esto ya sería más capricho que necesidad).

Bueno, espero que me ayudeis en esto, que voy muy perdido...


----------



## Paloky (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola.   

Yo te recondaria que utilizaras un software de visión artificial para el reconocimiento de los objetos junto con una cámara de infrarojos (cámara nocturna).

El programa de visión, se llama "RoboRealm".  
Lo puedes descargar gratuitamente desde su web:   http://www.roborealm.com/

El programa te permite aplicar todo tipo de filtros para detectar lo que te convenga.  A partir de la imagen, tiene integrado un editor de scripts para generar eventos y comunicaciones con el RS-232, etc...

A ver si te sirve esto.

Saludos.


----------



## tipex (Ene 15, 2008)

Gracias Paloky! 
Me estoy descargando el programa, entonces, cómo selecciono un objeto que me sale en la imagen ?


----------



## Paloky (Ene 15, 2008)

Es questión de aplicar filtros de luz, color, etc..  para detectar por ejemplo solo un color.  O para seguir la traiectoria de un objeto.

Mirate los ejemplos que hay en su web.


----------

